# Design of Garden and New Outdoor Kitchen area



## jowwy (20 Jan 2021)

Decided to put a design together of my garden and outdoor kitchen area to work off this year.......







most of the work is already done during lockdown 1.......but this spring/summer will be a new kitchen area put in place, few more raised veggie beds and the pergola to cover the hot tub


----------



## MrGrumpy (20 Jan 2021)

Got plans this year for building my deck but materials are an issue just now !


----------



## jowwy (21 Jan 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Got plans this year for building my deck but materials are an issue just now !


That's one issue that lockdown brings, getting materials either delivered or being able to collect them


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2021)

Thats a big job of work. Lots of pics as it goes please, I like watching DIY projects unfold.

I've been a bit lazy these last few years, but last summer kicked my arriss into gear and strarted a top to bottom revamp of the interior. Thats almost finihsed now, and when the weather improves I too get the pleasure of sorting the back garden. Decking, new wall, conservatoey repairs, new garage roof...going to quite labour and cash intensive, but hopefully I'll have a nice tan when its done.


----------



## jowwy (21 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Thats a big job of work. Lots of pics as it goes please, I like watching DIY projects unfold.
> 
> I've been a bit lazy these last few years, but last summer kicked my arriss into gear and strarted a top to bottom revamp of the interior. Thats almost finihsed now, and when the weather improves I too get the pleasure of sorting the back garden. Decking, new wall, conservatoey repairs, new garage roof...going to quite labour and cash intensive, but hopefully I'll have a nice tan when its done.


I would say 90% of what's in those designs have been completed over the past 5 yrs.......there's only 3 things to be done this year

1. Reposition and make bigger the outdoor kitchen
2. Build the pergola with roof over the hot tub
3. Dismantle and rebuild the front of the manporium, with new double glazed window, insulation and cladding......oh and a new door to test my non carpentry skills

but i will be taking pictures and posting as i go along


----------



## alicat (21 Jan 2021)

Your kitchen area is as big as my whole back garden...


----------



## jowwy (21 Jan 2021)

alicat said:


> Your kitchen area is as big as my whole back garden...


yeh the deck for that area is 4.8mtrs x 4.8mtrs........


----------



## jowwy (23 Jan 2021)

Had the timber all priced up, which is around £90, as I’m going to be using all 4”x4” in 1.8mtr lengths...I’ve got a pack of 600x600 ceramic tiles left which I will use to make the work top. polycarbonate roof at 16mm thick in bronze, is around £70

so around £160 for materials which is great.....will start when it starts to warm back up a bit.

also I’m not using the old Gas Bbq, I’m going to get a gas plancha instead and a table top pizza oven


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2021)

What sort of price is decking per M2 these days? That's one of the many outdoor jobs I have ahead of me when the weather improves.


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Jan 2021)

Decking is hard to get just now from my local depots . In longer lengths, but 3.8m x 120mm is £8 approx


----------



## jowwy (23 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> What sort of price is decking per M2 these days? That's one of the many outdoor jobs I have ahead of me when the weather improves.


Think I paid £6.50 per 2.4mtr length when I did the hot tub deck last spring


----------



## dodgy (23 Jan 2021)

‘Manporium’


----------



## jowwy (25 Jan 2021)

So as I’m not building this kitchen around the bbq this time....I’ve now got prices for my plancha grill @£149.99, my outdoor fridge @£89 and my pizza oven @£229

so i’m happy with all those costs, just need the weather now, so I can make a start


----------



## jowwy (27 Jan 2021)

Plancha grill has now been purchased, it will be a lot better than my old gas bbq and i can pack it away in the winter






it has a cooking surface of 77 x 50 x 29 cm, i'm just trying to decide whether to have one long 2mtr work surface or have a drop down in the middle for the plancha and a work area either side........






design number 1 is more expensive, as i will need longer 4x4 timbers compared to design 2.........and a more expensive polycarbonate sheet for the roof


----------



## Tripster (5 Feb 2021)

Looking good @jowwy. Will be impressive once its complete and a great project for lockdown. Hopefully that ends soon and you can push in with the build. Good luck


----------



## jowwy (5 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> Looking good @jowwy. Will be impressive once its complete and a great project for lockdown. Hopefully that ends soon and you can push in with the build. Good luck


im hopefully getting the timber delivered next weekend and then im on leave for 4 days the last week of feb into march. so hoping to get the kitchen area built then and with a roof on, before i do the internals. Then the rest of the garden will just get done over time throughout the year


----------



## Tripster (5 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> im hopefully getting the timber delivered next weekend and then im on leave for 4 days the last week of feb into march. so hoping to get the kitchen area built then and with a roof on, before i do the internals. Then the rest of the garden will just get done over time throughout the year


It would take me 4 days to get the kit ready to start let alone do it !


----------



## jowwy (5 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> It would take me 4 days to get the kit ready to start let alone do it !


the kitchen area will be built within the day once the timber arrives......


----------



## jowwy (5 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> It would take me 4 days to get the kit ready to start let alone do it !


to be fair theres not a lot of cutting to be done - its 1.8mtrs high, so they will arrive at the right lengths

its 1.8mtrs wide - so again at the right lengths

the only real cutting is the 2.4mtr roof joists...as they need to be 2mtrs.....its just a case of bolting it altogether in the right places


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2021)

Is the timber arriving this weekend Jowwers?


----------



## jowwy (5 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Is the timber arriving this weekend Jowwers?


No we got snow planned again for this weekend and some of next week..........


----------



## jowwy (12 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Is the timber arriving this weekend Jowwers?


Timber all ordered for next weekend........


----------



## GM (12 Feb 2021)

Liking the idea of the Hot tub, think I'd be in it all day in this weather!


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> Timber all ordered for next weekend........



That's another week of freezing temperatures. I think you've jinxed us.


----------



## jowwy (12 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> That's another week of freezing temperatures. I think you've jinxed us.


We should be ok fossy


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> We should be ok fossy



Well, you could be laughing at us when you are BBQ'ing in two weeks in balmy 16c Late February (it's happened before)


----------



## jowwy (12 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Well, you could be laughing at us when you are BBQ'ing in two weeks in balmy 16c Late February (it's happened before)


It has indeed......


----------



## jowwy (16 Feb 2021)

£200 worth of timber ordered and arriving on thursday, ready for the weekend kitchen build


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> It has indeed......


I have a feeling you might be on the BBQ looking at the forecast. Better get that kitchen built this weekend before tea.


----------



## jowwy (17 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> I have a feeling you might be on the BBQ looking at the forecast. Better get that kitchen built this weekend before tea.


Not here in wales.......weather warnings for rain and flooding


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Feb 2021)

I was thinking I may cut my grass sometime in Apr-Jun. Probably June.


----------



## jowwy (18 Feb 2021)

Timber all arriving today to build the new outdoor kitchen area.......its going be wet most off the weekend, but i got monday off work and its dry and sunny...

also got thurs/frid/sat/sun off work next weekend to hopefully finish the kitchen build, so i can order the polycarbon roof


----------



## jowwy (18 Feb 2021)

Timbers arrived







.


----------



## jowwy (20 Feb 2021)

Got another large order of timber arriving next friday ready to build the raised veggie beds and the pergolas..............


----------



## jowwy (29 Mar 2021)

I will try and some more pictures to this thread over the summer as the garden develops. So far i have re-built the kitchen, i have added the veggie beds at the bottom of the garden......removed the path and filled with topsoil, compost and re-seeded.

but this weekend we decided to add another new section of deck, so that's what I will be doing this weekend (Easter), along with adding a pergola to the entrance of the veggie garden.

so i'm off after work (3pm) to go and order another timber delivery for Thursday and I can use my 5 day Easter break for more garden building and to keep the mental health in check.

so the below drawing i have added new planters, pergola, the new deck area and the removal of the gravel path


----------



## jowwy (2 Apr 2021)

Even though its my birthday today, i spent the morning building a custom pergola and another large planter


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Apr 2021)

Looking good. 

...and Happy Birthday!


----------



## jowwy (6 Apr 2021)

done some more work on the new custom decking and seating area over the weekend


----------



## jowwy (9 Oct 2021)

Deck extension framework all done. Got an early start today


----------



## derrick (9 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> Decided to put a design together of my garden and outdoor kitchen area to work off this year.......
> 
> View attachment 569818
> 
> ...


Man cave is to small.


----------



## jowwy (9 Oct 2021)

derrick said:


> Man cave is to small.


Its 4mtrs x 3mtrs……its good honestly lol


----------



## jowwy (9 Oct 2021)

Ok……..an hour later






Time to build the frame for the cooking area now


----------



## jowwy (17 Oct 2021)

Looking through my photos and theres less than 7mths between these two pictures…….its one hell of a difference and makes me smile, to think i did all that work all on my own……


----------



## CharlesF (18 Oct 2021)

Fantastic, I wish I had _some _of your skills!


----------



## jowwy (18 Oct 2021)

CharlesF said:


> Fantastic, I wish I had _some _of your skills!


i just take my time and look at whats needed to be done.....nobody would know i was shoot at woodwork in school all those years ago


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2021)

The lawn is looking good after the trouble you had.


----------



## jowwy (18 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> The lawn is looking good after the trouble you had.


yeh i have worked hard on the lawn after the infestation problem, with more work being done next with going all to raised beds for planting and flowers, to help stop any couch grass encrouchment again in the future....

got big pans with the decking area next year, with turning the long 4mtr steps into tired planting beds and narrower steps. as well as the cover over the decked area.


----------



## CharlesF (18 Oct 2021)

Keep the pictures coming, you’re creating a corner of paradise there!


----------



## jowwy (18 Oct 2021)

New deck plan for the spring - the Planters at the front are currently steps, so they are going to be removed and built up as planters, new roof over the deck area, big as its covering the whole main deck and eating deck........new deck area around the fruit trees and then planters added, already removed the newly built kitchen from the original plan that i built this spring

So thats going to be next springs big project....as well as finishing the greenhouse


----------

